# Anexation



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I know larger towns annexing smaller ones in NC seems to be the latest fad. Have any of you had this issue where you live? More specifically, have any of you fought and won? 

I ask because I heard it through the grapevine that Cary has it on their agenda to eat Morrisville. I live in Morrisville and refuse to live in Cary. And my family can't afford the costs of having everything switched over to Cary, either. It is my opinion that Cary is a model for Socialism and I don't want any part of it. In the eyes of the Cary government people like me are considered "riff-raff." So, needless to say, I want to fight and I want to do it right. And I want to start before it becomes common knowledge, this way when it becomes common knowledge we're ready to go. 

Any help??


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't heard anything, but IMO, Cary is trying to be like the Roman Empire and slowly take over the entire region. Maybe they want to put up more of those hideous, useless, electronic signs (yet still have the most ridiculous sign ordnances ever). I've also heard rumors that they want to take over parts of Holly Springs. But, as far as I know, they're just rumors. 

I really don't know where you'd start. Maybe attend a town meeting and raise the question to the board? 

If they do take over, you could always move to Fuquay. We still have Holly Springs between us and Cary and as a bonus, you get to live in a town that no non-NC resident can pronounce. :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Unless you can convince your local gov't to stay independent from Cary it is hopeless.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Unless you can convince your local gov't to stay independent from Cary it is hopeless.


Well, as far as I know they don't want it. But Cary has promises of money for road work. Like we need any more construction around here anyway.


----------



## slohand (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm afraid that, sadly, if they want Morrisville they'll get it. 

You can always relocate here to Randolph County...lots of available space, low unemployment, excellent healthcare and schools and friendly people, too!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

slohand said:


> I'm afraid that, sadly, if they want Morrisville they'll get it.
> 
> You can always relocate here to Randolph County...lots of available space, low unemployment, excellent healthcare and schools and friendly people, too!


I wish I could afford to move. That's part of the problem. I can't afford to move and I certainly can't afford to pay the costs to have everything switched over to Cary.


----------

